# Sworks Roubaix build. Done. Pics



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

My warranty replacement of a black matte Sworks Roubaix is complete. Full Ultegra. The wheels are a fun double take. Check the pics. I won't spoil that part. It's a 50/34 with an 11-32 cassette. I had the LBS install at K Edge chain catcher. 


The bike.
IMG_2406.jpg photo - bud kuenzli photos at pbase.com

I'm Swiss by heritage. 
GS Derailleur. I'm a clyde but don't hesitate to do climbs with the right gearing. Did Mt. Lemmon last year. 
175mm 50/34
CG (Cobble Gobler) Seat Post
kedge pro
Locally the ice is now clearing from the roads but the shoulders are covered with gravel.


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Nice ride, Bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good, but if you have a $3.5k frame, what are you doing with those pedals?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice... great looking bike.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

Seem as good as any other pedals. I tried (and have) Ultegra road pedals. Didn't care for them and found road pedals to be inconvenient on the many rides where I end up walking a bit here or there. They are functional and work so "what am I doing with them?" Using them. Oh....I get it...it's April Fools and you were pretending to be rude. Ha hah. Well done.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice bike enjoy it!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats, looks great! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

XT pedals.....killing me man..


Kudos on the K edge chain catcher,can't ride without one even if my derailleur is finely tuned :thumbsup:


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

do be so hard about the pedals... I actually like the MTB version of S-Works shoes more then the road version.. and it certainly makes walking easier which is the OP's requirement.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> do be so hard about the pedals... I actually like the MTB version of S-Works shoes more then the road version.. and it certainly makes walking easier which is the OP's requirement.


That's a really nice build man. I agree with spdntrxi on this. It seems like a number of folks that are getting into gravel grinding and adventure riding are moving toward mtb shoes due to the amount of walking that is sometimes required on that kind of terrain.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> XT pedals.....killing me man..


2 sided with shoes easy to walk in has high functional value to be sure. But for my fat ars the hot spots are not worth it. Maybe I need need MTN shoes. 

But I agree for a a few reasons. One is I have a SL4 Roubaix, two is that it is way more a road bike than anything else IMO. So MTN pedals suggest off piste sorta. It is too stiff for road no less off piste IMO. So much so mine is getting sold 6 months after I got it new and have ordered a Custom frame that will suite off piste better, and my teeth too.

If the Roubaix could fit 35-38 tires it would be,,, would be... would be a Diverge I guess.  But I would probably keep it. Although Powder coated steel is a lot more likely to resist gravel dings without voiding a warranty too..


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice looking Roubaix! What bottom bracket/adapters did you use with the Ultegra crank?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

digibud said:


> Seem as good as any other pedals. I tried (and have) Ultegra road pedals. Didn't care for them and found road pedals to be inconvenient on the many rides where I end up walking a bit here or there. They are functional and work so "what am I doing with them?" Using them. Oh....I get it...it's April Fools and you were pretending to be rude. Ha hah. Well done.


Didnt YOU post pics of YOUR bike on the site? Oh....I get it...it's April Fools and you were pretending to get ONLY pats on the head and 'attaboys.' Ha Hah. Well done.


----------

